# What I turned in my first month



## theglenofdoom (Oct 24, 2019)

As you folks all know.. this stuff is uber addicting.. .this is what I did in my first month.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 25, 2019)

Beautiful work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice— keep it going.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 26, 2019)

Holy cow, it took me a month to set up my lathe and find my stuff. Very nice products, I can only imagine what you'll make next.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 26, 2019)

Very nice work! 

I don't think anything I made in the first couple of months was useable for anything other than providing heat.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Buckeyepen (Oct 26, 2019)

Looking good. Keep it up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 28, 2019)

Congrats! You are hooked!!! Great assortment of projects! Chuck


----------



## TXMoon (Oct 28, 2019)

Very nice variety. I like the pepper grinder on the far left.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Oct 28, 2019)

Very nice work. 

We are practically neighbors. I have an office in LB, I just don't go to it very often as I mostly work from home. Are you a member of the Orange County Woodturners Assoc?


----------



## phinds (Oct 28, 2019)

VERY nice batch of turnings. Yep, it's addictive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 28, 2019)

That's some good looking stuff there, TGlen. Since you're already turning some fine looking stuff right now, I can't wait to see what you turn by the end of next month. Plus, the woods you have are much better looking than the plain stuff. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 29, 2019)

phinds said:


> VERY nice batch of turnings. Yep, it's addictive.



Yep, hooked for sure...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theglenofdoom (Nov 2, 2019)

Maverick said:


> Very nice work.
> 
> We are practically neighbors. I have an office in LB, I just don't go to it very often as I mostly work from home. Are you a member of the Orange County Woodturners Assoc?



I am not... Rockler's was trying to get me to sign up... is it worth it? What do you do? (currently looking for work, B2B sales


----------



## Maverick (Nov 2, 2019)

theglenofdoom said:


> is it worth it? What do you do?



I think it is. I am a new turner and have been to a couple of the mentors homes to get some hands on experiences. We meet the third Thursday of every month in Tustin. There is always a live demonstration as well as a lot of show and tell items that people have made. There have also been a few garage sale type sales where someone is selling off all of their equipment and wood so I have picked up several nice tools and wood blanks that I would not have known about otherwise. This month is the annual turning contest so it’ll be a little bit different this month. We also have professional demonstrators that come about 2 to 3 times a year for an all day Saturday workshop. Mike Mahoney was the demonstrator for the last one I went to. If you are interested, p.m. me and I will give you my phone number and we can talk more about it. You can always come visit as a guest to see what it’s all about.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 2, 2019)

If it's anything like our club here in Tucson, you don't have to join. Go to a couple meetings, get to know some of the people and if you like them, then you can join.

I almost went to one of the OCWA meetings once, except I left Orange on Thursday morning, instead of Friday morning. Wished I'd had made the meeting...... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude (Nov 3, 2019)

Bravo Mate! Fantastic accomplishment, great start. Nicely done, keep turning , you got the stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

